# Texas Holdem Poker By Riki



## chengzhixiang (May 16, 2014)

Current Version:1.1.5.1

Requires Android: 2.2 and up

Texas Holdem Poker By Riki takes regular circulating Texas Holdem Poker, random dealing, professional, fair and exciting. No matter you are a professional poker player or a newbie who just want to play Texas poker games with my friends for leisure recreation, Texas Holdem Poker By Riki will give you a suitable stage to show their playing-card miracles and let you enjoy the charm of Texas Holdem Poker By Riki.

The Features of Texas Holdem Poker By Riki:
★ Two login mode for choosing, login via your Facebook or login by tourists
★ Providing plentiful login reward: login every day to complete the corresponding task for different chips 
★ All-in special: original All-in special performance, let you compete luck and courage.
★ Change your character name: you can change your character name in the poker game depend on your mood to make you feel happy.
★ Chat system: you can always chat online in the poker game

*************************************
Site: http://www.rikipoker.com/
Facebook:
English à https://www.facebook.com/rikipokerEN and
https://www.facebook.com/rikicasino

Spanish à https://www.facebook.com/rikipoker.es
French à https://www.facebook.com/rikicasino.fr?ref=hl
Italian à https://www.facebook.com/RikiPoker.it?
Twitter:
English à https://twitter.com/rikipokerusa and https://twitter.com/riki_en
Google+:
English à https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/100373098854758783109/100373098854758783109
*************************************
Search keywords:texas holdem,texas poker,holdem poker,poker game,online poker,holdem,texas,texas poker free.

















Download Texas Holdem Poker By Riki From Google Play:

Download link: Texas Holdem

Download From Others

http://www.1mobile.com/riki-poker-texas-holdem-1988696.html
http://www.androidfreeware.net/download-riki-poker-texas-holdem.html
http://www.androidpit.com/en/android/market/apps/app/com.riki.RikiPoker/Riki-Poker-Texas-Holdem


----------

